

The Humble Origin Bundle - jeff18
https://www.humblebundle.com/?originbundle

======
ihuman
I don't understand why people are complaining about the Humble Bundles lack of
indieness and humbleness now. They have been very popular for a good amount of
time, voiding its ability to call itself humble. Even though they popularized
themselves through indie games, the humble bundle chose not to restrict itself
to just indie games. You also have the weekly sales, which also adds to their
delivering of non-indie games.

And from an average user standpoint, it seams odd that people are complaining
about inexpensive games.

~~~
bdz
Typical HN whining about everything (I mean not you but the other negative
comments)

I don't like EA too but that's a generous offer. I paid more than the avarage,
got some awesome games and my money went to charities. I won, the charities
won and I guess EA won too.

\+ I guess no one remembers here that how bad Steam was in 2004. It was the
worst thing ever and essentially it killed the CS scene. Now look at Steam and
everyone loves it. I love it too. And I just want to say that I believe
everyone can change, so EA and Origin too.

------
chaseadam17
Huge thanks from our entire team for including Watsi in this bundle. We're
smiling from ear to ear thinking about the patients whose lives will be
changed because of it.

------
justjohn
This doesn't feel like a Humble Bundle to me. I loved Humble for spotlighting
great Indie games. If I want cheap older triple-A titles I'll buy them during
a steam sale.

~~~
gknoy
While Origin is by no means an indie developer, kudos to them for donating all
of their proceeds to charity.

Also, it's hard to find these games on a Steam sale for this cheap. I could
get one, maybe two for what I just paid for the bundle.

edit: It appears that even if they use Origin (blarg), many can still be
installed with Steam:

\- Crysis 2 Maximum Edition \- Dead Space 1 \- Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate
Box \- Mirror's Edge \- Medal of Honor

(from
[http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/125...](http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/1257522-games-
available-on-steam))

~~~
justjohn
It is great that it's all going to charity, and as you said, kudos to Origin
for that. I just don't like the direction Humble is going. I want them to be a
place I can go to find interesting Indie games I might not have heard of
before.

------
rocky1138
Gotta hand it to EA, this is a great way to increase their Origin install
base.

------
KVFinn
To everyone complaining about Origin or that these are mainstream games:

EA is giving the entirety of their income from this to charity. They likely
think getting people to install Origin is a net benefit, but what more do you
want?

------
klrr
HIB is getting out of touch. I talked to a developer whose game have been in
HIB once, he said he didn't really received any notable amount of money
anyway.

~~~
minimaxir
HIB is more about exposure than revenue. Hopefully, the exposure will lead to
increased revenue on future endeavors.

